# Another dead 921



## ipcd00d (Jun 23, 2006)

I've noticed quite a few of these out lately. Mine died over the weekend and I just got my 622 last night. 

I'm now wondering if the latest SW update could have had anything to do with all of the 921's dying???

I got the click of death from my HDD and when I tried to reboot it, it came up to the linux shell screen and said that the HDD was dead and to call Charlie for support. 

I took them up on the $200 622 upgrade and will be sending my 921 in for the $100 credit I guess. I'd still ike to know if its just a coincidence though.


----------



## henderson (Jul 6, 2004)

ipcd00d said:


> I've noticed quite a few of these out lately. Mine died over the weekend and I just got my 622 last night.
> 
> I'm now wondering if the latest SW update could have had anything to do with all of the 921's dying???
> 
> ...


Holy Cow! Did you see my post? I am seriously wondering the same thing!


----------



## sroach (Apr 6, 2004)

It must be something with the last software load. Mine didn't have any indications of a disk problem. I've had it for over 2 years and had the aspect ratio problem, and usually had to toggle hd/sd to get the signal over the DVI connection, but I never had a problem that a power offreboot wouldn't fix. Today, I was watching a program and the phone rang. I looked at the screen to see the caller ID, and there was nothing there. A few minutes later, the caller ID showed up on the screen. Then a few minutes after that, the screen froze. I hit several buttons, but the response to every button pressed was delayed my about a minute. Finally, I figured tat the only way to get it back would be the trusty power on reset. The first time, it booted normally with all of the screens indicating that is was rebooting. About a minute after the screen went blank, I pushed the power button on the remote, and the green light ring around the power button came on along with the hd light. But there was nothing on the screen. So, I togged the sd/hd button several times, and the lights on the front panel responded accordingly, but therewas still nothing on the screen. So, I decided to try the reboot again. Now, I see the initial logo for about a minute, then the screen goes blank and nothing else ever comes up on the screen. 

It coud be the hard drive because nothing proceeds beyond the point where it should be booting from the hard drive. But, I can hear it spinning, and when I unplug it, I can hear it stop spinning.

Coincidentally, I just ordered the 622 yesterday. I wish I could retrieve all of the PPV movies that are on that hard drive.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Since 277 I have also now in the last few days, 4 times I had to use the (r) button and 2 soft boots to clear a problem. I don't have the cash to shell out for another unit so I am praying this will hold.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

I think the cheapest way to repair a 921 is just replace the HDD yourself.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

music_beans said:


> I think the cheapest way to repair a 921 is just replace the HDD yourself.


You need to have made a backup of the operating system stored on the drive. If you don't have one, then your only option is to send it to DN.

Even if its out of warranty, they will repair it for $49 plus shipping. (Actually they will send you a "refurbished" 921 from their vast warehouse of trade-ins.)


----------

